# Cleveland Chapter 23 of Muskies Inc. Banquet



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Cleveland Chapter 23 of Muskies Inc.
Annual Awards banquet and fundraiser.​
Saturday February 17th, 2007 4:00 pm to 10 pm
Roby Lees Restaurant in Newton Falls, Ohio.​
Featured Speaker:*Tony Grant*.​

BANQUET FEATURES

> NEW BIG LUCKY MUSKY RAFFLE
> 50/50 drawing
> SUPER RAFFLE TABLE:
> DOOR PRIZE TICKETS GIVEN OUT AT SIGN IN
> VENDORS: Lure manufactures, and more
> BUFFET DINNER: Roast Beef, Ham, Italian Chicken, Pasta, Vegetables, Parsley Potatoes, Salad, and CAKE 
> Cash Bar

Come Join us for a good time and try your luck at winning some great prizes!

Remember we are close to home.

OPEN TO THE PUBLIC

PLEASE R.S.V.P. BY FEBRUARY 12
Donation: Adults $25.00, Couples $45.00, Children $10.00

For more information Please contact
Bill and Nancy Cline

330-527-2546​


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Who is Tony Grant ?


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

he is a guide down at cave run. also holds ky state record muskie..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

This is one heck of a good time with a bunch of great fishermen. The raffles are AWESOME too.

Have a great time Rick!!!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Time is running out to come to the banquet Chapter 23 usually raffles off around $2000 worth of muskie lures, rods and reels and over $500 more in fishing and camping items. They also raffle off muskie guided trips and stays at resorts in Canada and the USA for up to a weeklong. If you are interested call Bill or Nancy Cline at 330-527-2546 by 2/12/07


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Can we purchase raffle tickets and have them mailed to us?


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry
No you have to be present to win. Everyone walks up to the table and picks the prize they want in order as they are drawn


----------

